# Pampasgras abgemäht,wächst es wieder nach?



## herten04 (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo und frohe Pfingsten.

Mein Schwager hat gestern bei mir beim Rasenmähen auch das __ Pampasgras gleich mit abgemäht ,ein Halm steht noch.Er hatte mir noch vorher versichert zu wissen was Unkraut ist .
Jetzt meine Frage,wächst das Gras wieder nach????? 

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## wmt (27. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Pampasgras abgemäht,wächst es wieder nach?*

ärgerlich, aber ich denke, dass Du ganz beruhigt sein kannst. Es düfte wiederkommen.


----------



## herten04 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Pampasgras abgemäht,wächst es wieder nach?*

Hallo Wolfgang.

Noch in diesem Jahr oder ist eine 1jährige Reha angesagt ?

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## kwoddel (27. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Pampasgras abgemäht,wächst es wieder nach?*

Hallo Helmut
Und wenn du was brauchst, kommste eben rum


----------



## herten04 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Pampasgras abgemäht,wächst es wieder nach?*

Hallo Frank.

Danke für das Angebot.Ich komme im laufe der Woche darauf zurück.(dann kannst Du mir auch noch andere Ratschläge geben in Bezug auf Filterbau usw)

Aber ich glaube ich habe die Seuche an den Pflanzen.
Jetzt habe ich jede Menge Paupen auf den Irisen (gelbe)entdeckt.
Ich stelle mal ein Bild ein(siehe kleine Markierung) aber man kann kaum was sehen.(billige Kamera )
Ich bekomme die bilder auch nicht besser hin.

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## wmt (27. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Pampasgras abgemäht,wächst es wieder nach?*

das Gras kommt mit Sicherheit in ein paar Wochen wieder hoch. DerWurzenballen wird ja hoffentlich intakt sein.


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Pampasgras abgemäht,wächst es wieder nach?*

Hallo Helmut, 

sollten die Raupen Löcher in die Irisblätter fressen, dann sammel sie ab und wirf sie den Koi vor.... lecker Eiweißbeilage.


----------



## herten04 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Pampasgras abgemäht,wächst es wieder nach?*

Hallo Annett.



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> sollten die Raupen Löcher in die Irisblätter fressen, dann sammel sie ab und wirf sie den Koi vor.... lecker Eiweißbeilage.



Meine Koi ignorieren die Raupen .Auch beim anfüttern fressen sie nur das Koifutter,die Raupen machen immer noch ihren Freischwimmer .

Jetzt haben sich die Raupen die blauen Irise vorgenommen(siehe Bild).
Die sind fast kahlgefressen.
Die Raupen haben einen schwarzen Kopf,was sind das für Viecher?Letztes Jahr hatte ich keine.

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Pampasgras abgemäht,wächst es wieder nach?*

Hallo Helmut,

schau mal unter http://www.whatsthiscaterpillar.co.uk/images/plate30.jpg


> 1 Celaena leucostigma /Crescent Yellow
> 2 Archanara sparganii /Webb's Wainscot
> 3 Photedes captiuncula /Least Minor
> 4 Mesapamea secalis/ Common Rustic
> ...



Die Nr.2 = Rohrkolbeneule -> Archanara sparganii; frisst u.a. auf __ Iris pseudacorus.
Da hilft wohl nur ablesen und "irgendwie" entsorgen oder halt zuschauen und auf ein Wunder hoffen.


----------



## herten04 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Pampasgras abgemäht,wächst es wieder nach?*

Hallo Annett.

Kann es auch sein das diese Raupen von __ Libellen stammen können?
Bei mir lassen sich auffallend viele Libellen auf den Irisen nieder.
Oder legen Libellen ihre Eier nur im Wasser ab?

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Pampasgras abgemäht,wächst es wieder nach?*

Hallo Helmut,

soweit mir bekannt, legen die __ Libellen nur im Wasser ihre Eier ab, denn die Larven brauchen ja das Wasser. 

Obwohl man die __ Großlibellen auch viel bei uns draußen auf den Feldern sieht (weit entfernt von jeglichen Tümpeln und Teichen) - aber dort werden sie wohl nur auf Nahrungssuche unterwegs sein....


----------



## gabi (1. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Pampasgras abgemäht,wächst es wieder nach?*

Hi,

um hier eine Bresche für die Schmetterlingsraupen zu schlagen. Bei mir sind es keine Raupen, die sich an den Sumpf-__ Schwertlilien genüsslich tun.

Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen dass es sich dabei um eine Blattwespe 
"Rhadinoceraea micans — Iris-Blattwespe" handelt.


----------

